# Eating grass!



## Sadie4 (Feb 27, 2015)

do any of you have a grass eater?

Sometimes Bella will eat the grass and then vomit, I know when she won't eat her food and wants out, that's what's going to happen.

Other times, she just eats it, and you will see it in her poo.

She doesn't do it all the time, but at least a couple times during the week. It seems like when her tummy is empty, that's when she wants to vomit. So have been giving her small amounts of her food through out the day to avoid empty stomach.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Both of mine eat grass at time especially in the spring when the new grass is coming through.

Not wanting to eat though, together with eating grass and being sick could be a sign of illness so maybe worth getting her checked out by your vet next time she is feeling bad as it could be a sign of something more serious like pancreatitis


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have heard that eating grass is a natural way of them bringing up something that doesnt agree with them. I don't know how true this is, mine both eat grass sometimes and Im never sure whether to stop them or not.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A poorly dog will eat grass for its antibiotic properties, in fact they'll crave it at times and it is good for them. I'd call her vet though if it becomes chronic, they might want to check for an imbalance of something in her diet.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki positively grazes new soft spring grass shoots and will nose them out  she would never waste them by being sick  occasionally she gets grassy-arse after indulging 
Inzi has sometimes eaten grass to purge, but it s really rare and I would take her to thevet if it was something she did regularly.
Dot does not eat grass, only dead animal matter


----------

